# Need review on my interpretation of Tourdion



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I need some review on my version/interpretation of the famous Tourdion written by Pierre Attaingnant in 1547.






The music is all MIDI, but I tried my best to make it sound as realistic as possible.


----------

